# Παπαγάλοι > Διαμονή >  Ποτίστρα για λοβάκι.

## Μανώλης 2

Σε όλα τα πουλάκια που έχω οι ποτίστρες είναι με μπίλια (καναρίνια-καρδερίνες) μόνο ο Περις ( λοβάκι)δεν έχει
και την λερώνει συχνά, αναρωτιέμαι αν μπορεί να πιει νερό από ποτίστρα με μπίλια η αυτή με το εμβολάκι ; Υπάρχει κάποιος που έχει δοκιμάσει κάτι πέρα από την κλασική ποτίστρα;

----------


## blackmailer

εννοείται θα μπορεί...γιατί όχι? σκέψου ότι και να κολλήσει η μπίλια σαν παπαγάλος έχει δύναμη να της ρίξει καμιά δυνατή να ξεκολλήσει. Δεν έχω δοκιμάσει ποτέ, τη γνώμη μου λέω...Δοκίμασε αρχικά να του βάλεις με μπίλια κοντά στην τροφή του και κάπου μακριά έχε και την κλασσική να μην ξεμείνει απο νερό και παρατήρησέ τον...

----------


## e2014

μανωλη κι εγω οτι ακριβως σου ειπε κι ο νεκταριος θα σου προτεινα αρχικα,μια κλασσικη στην αρχη και μια με μπιλια να δεις πρωτα να τη δοκιμασει και να μπορει να πινει νερακι κανονικα....

----------


## Μανώλης 2

Τελικά επέλεξα να δοκιμάσω ποτίστρα με εμβολάκι θεωρώντας ότι το  κουρμπαριστό ράμφος του Πέρι δεν θα μπορεί να σπρώξει την μπίλια.  
Περνάω το 90% του ελεύθερου χρόνου μου δελεάζοντας τον Πέρι με διάφορους τρόπους να πιει νεράκι.
Είμαστε  στη τέταρτη εβδομάδα εκπαίδευσης  και αφού η υπομονή και τον δυο έχει  σχεδόν εξαντληθεί  η πρόοδος είναι ραγδαία,μέσα σε δυο μέρες έκανε ότι  δεν έκανε όλο τον προηγούμενο καιρό.
Πίνει με βοήθεια από εμένα  κανονικά (με μία οδοντογλυφίδα σπρώχνω το εμβολάκι προς τα πάνω να  τρέξει νεράκι) και το μόνο που μένει τώρα είναι να μάθει να το κάνη  μόνος του.
Έπεται συνέχεια .

----------


## blackmailer

θα το κάνει και μόνος του σίγουρα αφού έχει πιεί απο εκεί μια φορά έστω και με τη δική σου βοήθεια!!

----------


## Μανώλης 2

Η εκπαίδευση τελείωσε, ο Πέρις πίνει κανονικά από την ποτίστρα με το εμβολάκι και είμαι περήφανος που τα καταφέραμε. Όταν κάποιος θελήσει να το επαναλάβει σε κάποιο πουλάκι του ευχαρίστως να του παραθέσω λεπτομέρειες.

----------

